# Please post if you have 6.3a, record OTA HD, and have never gotten a short recording



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I am trying to determine if some of the more intolerable bugs in 6.3a are only affecting an unlucky (and therefore, vocal) few, of whom I am one. Or, are they "universal".

I'd like people *NOT* experiencing two of the worst bugs, yet using their unit in a manner that appears to trigger them, to report in.

*Bug 1:*

This is the "short recording" bug. It appears that when the unit is recording HD OTA, the recording will start on time but will stop before the end of the program. The unit might record 2 minutes, 20 minutes, 45 minutes, or 55 minutes of an hour long show, but it will stop prematurely. Based on reports (and my observations) this only occurs when recording OTA and it _may be that_ having the unit set to record and play back DD 5.1, and for 5.1 content to be present in the program is necessary to trigger this bug.

In my case, these "short recordings" *are not caused by a reboot!* I've "caught" my unit shortening a recording on a couple of occasions. It did not reboot, and was working perfectly overall *except* that it stopped recording for no apparent reason.

So, please report in if you:


Have had 6.3a for at least a few days.
Regularly record OTA HD.
Have never seen a "shortened" recording.

If you report, please specify if you have DD recording and/or playback enabled.

*Bug 2:*

*The audio dropout bug.*

This one is much simpler. Please report if you:


Have had 6.3a for at least a few days.
Have DD 5.1 recording and playback enabled.
Regularly watch programming with DD content.
Have never heard the dropouts.

Thanks.

I'm simply wondering if _anyone_ has a perfectly functioning unit with 6.3a.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

So far I've never had a shortened recording in HD OTA. I'd say I've made about 10 recordings so far. That's not enough yet for me to say the machine is 100% stable in it's recording ability, but it gives me a lot of hope. I don't have DD enabled. BTW, even though no DD is enabled I do get the audio dropouts badly on Fox OTA.


----------



## JEDeG (Feb 3, 2005)

I've recorded many OTA HD programs (10 - 15) after the 6.3a upgrade. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

2 or 3 OTA recordings a day, none short. I do see the audio dropout bug, though, about once every 5 or 6 recordings.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You might want to repost this as a Poll. 

I've had no problems with short OTA HD recordings. 

I might have the audio dropout bug, though, but it's been very infrequent so far (but I haven't recorded much from Fox lately due to the baseball playoffs).


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I have not had any shortened recording, though I have not by any stretch watched all teh stuff that has been recorded. 

I have had the audio glitch though, I also had it a few times with 3.1.5f but it does seem a little more often with 6.3a.

I always record DD if it is there and I record lots of OTA.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

I have not had shortened recordings as you describe. 

I have not turned on the DD option since it was reset as part of the upgrade process.

I do get a different type of shortened recordings. They are not new to 6.3a though. If there are back to back recordings on different channels I have come to accept that the second one will be missing the first minute or two of the recording.

I do 95% of my recordings OTA.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

No problem with OTA recordings. I've gotten a few audio drop-outs, but nothing that lasted over a few seconds.


----------



## Stach (May 27, 2005)

A bunch of OTA sitcom Season Passes, and all were recorded with the proper length (I've been on 6.3 for about 1 month).

-Stach


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> Have had 6.3a for at least a few days.
> Regularly record OTA HD.
> Have never seen a "shortened" recording.


I've never had a shortened recording and have DD recording and playback enabled.



> Have had 6.3a for at least a few days.
> Have DD 5.1 recording and playback enabled.
> Regularly watch programming with DD content.
> Have never heard the dropouts.


This one has been documented and discussed ad nasium, so I don't have anything new to add that hasn't been said in the mega thread on that issue.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

95% of my recordings are HD OTA. I had a couple of audio dropouts in the couple of days after the update, but none since. I have had no short recordings, but have not recorded anything on FOX since baseball interrupted things. 

I have DD enabled.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

No problems here. It records the time I specify.


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

No observed short recordings here, but I have observed the audio dropput issue on FOX and now CBS. 

DD is fully enabled for recording and playback.

The box updated on 10/18.

Brian


----------



## Lo-CA$H (Jul 30, 2005)

I've had 6.3 about two weeks now, and I don' t experience any short recordings at all. 95% of my recordings are OTA including wishlists for NFL and college football games with an additional 1.5 hour extra recording time in case of overtime. Still no short recordings.

I've notice three audio problems. The first, audio dropouts, in my situation seems to be contributed to bad weather. I use an indoor antenna, and rain effects my OTA reception. Another problem is a couple of episodes of "Six Degrees", I get what sounds like "static popping" through the speakers. Finally, one episode of "Heros", the sound, instead of being 5.1, sound more like mono, ghostly, or muffled. DD recording/playback is enabled.

Different problem, my guide resets the filter from "on" to "off". No major pain, just a little annoying. I like filtering HD programs in the guide making them easier to fine. I'm constantly having to turn the filter for HD back on. Other than that, I'm pleased with the upgrade. Folders are great, can't tell a huge difference in speed.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

No short recordings, but others on the forum are reporting that if the disk is almost full, recordings are being shortened instead of old recordings being deleted. Haven't been able to confirm this, however.

I have recorded long audio dropouts on OTA HD, both with Dolby Digital enabled and without.

/steve


----------



## broken back (Nov 30, 2004)

I have had short recording OTA of 5 or so minutes short at end and maybe 1-2 minutes before when shows starts, ALL BEFORE 6.3a. I am getting audio drop outs on several OTA channels, and something strange.
I am getting skips during a recording OTA missing maybe 5-10 seconds of audio and video 4-6 times a show. Show all show full hour of recording.

I have also had live skip audio and video missing 5 or so seconds


----------



## mluntz (Jul 25, 2006)

No problems whatsoever!


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

I am noticing these drop-outs on FOX OTA as well .... Never had this prior to 6.3a upgrade. And the drop-outs are occuring with NO Pixellation issues... The sound just goes away for 5-10 second.... Very annoying and sad. 



kbohip said:


> So far I've never had a shortened recording in HD OTA. I'd say I've made about 10 recordings so far. That's not enough yet for me to say the machine is 100% stable in it's recording ability, but it gives me a lot of hope. I don't have DD enabled. BTW, even though no DD is enabled I do get the audio dropouts badly on Fox OTA.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> You might want to repost this as a Poll.


Done.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

pkscout said:


> This one has been documented and discussed ad nasium, so I don't have anything new to add that hasn't been said in the mega thread on that issue.


Yes, you're right.

But neither that thread, nor others, ever seemed to answer the question as to whether it was "universal".

Or, in any case, did not give any feel for how widespread this problem was.

There's also still lots of conflicting information about this, i. e. "It only happens with DD 5.1", "No, it happens with any audio", "It existed before 6.x", "No it didn't" etc.

I guess I had a vain hope that we could nail some of these ambiguities down. Silly me!


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

No shortened recordings. (That used to happen using the very first general release of the software, 3.1.5 [no letter], back in July-Aug 2004 with those 6- or 8-hour Olympic shows. They fixed it, though, with 3.1.5d.)

Plenty of audio dropouts, one lasting over 15 minutes, one about 5 minutes -- but maybe both were NBC's fault. Hundreds of dropouts each lasting just a few seconds. A few dropouts go away upon backing up and replaying.

Running 6.3a since 9/30 -- 23 days, recording 6-12 OTA shows per day.


----------



## cutt (May 12, 2004)

it looks like I got the upgrade this weekend and now about 1/3 of my 
ota programs have in the words of george costanza's dad, 'stopped short'.

I changed the audio to DD via PCM and rebooted and now have my 
fingers crossed. any other suggestions ?

this is ridiculous, the unit is no good if can't record!


----------



## garbec (May 14, 2004)

No short OTA recordings yet (2 weeks).


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

cutt said:


> this is ridiculous, the unit is no good if can't record!


Yeah, but you can schedule the stuff that won't record _fast!_  

Seriously, they do need to get a fixed upgrade out fast.


----------



## SoonerDoc (Sep 2, 2002)

Lo-CA$H said:


> Finally, one episode of "Heros", the sound, instead of being 5.1, sound more like mono, ghostly, or muffled. DD recording/playback is enabled.


i don't think this was a directv or hr10-250 problem. i think it was an NBC feed problem as i had the same thing here in okla city OTA.

i have had multiple sound dropouts on fox ota...just like everyone has described for 8 seconds with video jump when sound comes back....

no problem in recording lengths


----------



## Follow Who? (Jan 3, 2005)

No short recordings or audio dropouts here. I don't get my locals in HD via D*, so just about everything I record is OTA. No problems so far.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

No short recordings, and I record 3-4 OTA HD programs each day (give or take), across all 4 majors. 

I don't use DD so I can't comment on the audio drop-outs.


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

No short OTA HD recordings (most of my Season Passes are on OTA HD channels). No audio drops (Halo C2).

Hong.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

The only short recordings I have been getting are on my DSR6000 SD DirecTiVo. They happen several times a week. Not only are they short recordings, I cannot delete them unless I reboot the system.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

90-95% of all my season passes are via OTA channels. I backed up my first 6.3 image on 9/19 and did the same for 6.3a on 9/23. I've had the 6.3x version on all three of my HDTivos from that time up until a couple of days ago when I reinstalled 3.1.5f. I never had a truncated recording with 6.3x in all that time. I generally pad my recordings anyway and they all recorded shows in their entirety as well as the specified extra padding minutes. I already had my season passes set up with a couple extra minute's padding but I added a couple more with EndPadPlus when I Zippered the units.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Nearly 2 weeks with 6.3a and no truncated recordings yet. OTA audio dropouts, especially Fox, yes. DD enabled.


----------



## dickweis (Dec 30, 2001)

Many OTA HD season passes with no short recordings. Dolby turned off and yet I still have audio dropouts


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

No problems at all.

We love our 6.3!!!


----------



## jtchambliss (Jan 15, 2002)

*Bug 1: *This is the "short recording" bug.

I got it recording an A's/Detroit game OTA HD a couple weeks back. Very annoying. I purposely avoided all news outlets (game started at 2:30 mst), invited friends over to watch that night and the recording only captured the first 7 minutes. This recording had to be set-up as a manual record since the game was moved to an earlier time slot to accommodate the Mets game.

*Bug 2:* The audio dropout bug.

I get this bug all the time, especially on Fox OTA HD. At certain times of last nights WS game, the audio was dropping every 1-2 minutes for about 7-10 seconds at a time. Then it would go a half hour without any drops. Hmmmm.


----------



## rnadel274 (Jun 3, 2002)

Nearly three weeks with 6.3a and no short recordings, no Dolby Digital dropouts. Don't ask about the HR20 though!


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> *Bug 1:*
> 
> This is the "short recording" bug.
> <snip>
> ...


I have had 6.3a for 2 weeks as of today. My TiVo records about 11 OTA HD episodes a week (1 CW, 6 CBS, 4 NBC), plus a football game. In the past two weeks all recorded content was 100%. I've never seen a shortened recording. 6.3a reset my dolby output to PCM which I set back to plain dolby digital. I record and playback via optical to my HTIB 5.1 system. It reports Dolby Ex, so I know I'm seeing the 5.1.



> *Bug 2:*
> 
> *The audio dropout bug.*
> 
> ...


OK, I'm not supposed to report on this one as I have had the dropout-- I'll just give specifics:

I think I've watched 14 hours of OTA HD off CBS/NBC/CW/FOX that was recorded after 6.3a and another 7 hours that was recorded prior to 6.3a. I've had 1 audio dropout in 10 hours on CBS/NBC/CW and *multiple* dropouts in the 4 hour NFL game I recorded off FOX. I had no dropouts on the 7 hours of CBS/NBC/CW I recorded prior to 6.3a but viewed after 6.3a.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> 90-95% of all my season passes are via OTA channels. I backed up my first 6.3 image on 9/19 and did the same for 6.3a on 9/23. I've had the 6.3x version on all three of my HDTivos from that time up until a couple of days ago when I reinstalled 3.1.5f. I never had a truncated recording with 6.3x in all that time. I generally pad my recordings anyway and they all recorded shows in their entirety as well as the specified extra padding minutes. I already had my season passes set up with a couple extra minute's padding but I added a couple more with EndPadPlus when I Zippered the units.


Padding will not work around the short-recording bug.

With this bug, recordings simply "stop" at random, regardless if they are padded or not.

As I and others have described, a "short" recording of an hour show might stop after 2 minutes, 20 minutes or 50 minutes.

I'm quite convinced it's not some mis-calculation of the length that causes a short recording. Rather, it's some internal event within the HR10 that causes a recording that's in progress to "abort" for some reason.

My SP for "Cold Case" is padded by 30 minutes (so the recordings should be 90 minutes). I do this since Cold Case airs on Sunday and is often delayed due to football coverage in the afternoon.

One of my short recordings was of a Cold Case and was about 47 minutes long.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Never had a shortened recording. I have had audio dropouts on Fox OTA and I do not use DD audio. No dropouts on any other OTA stations


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

The only thing I'm seeing is a bit more video pixcellation here and there in OTA programs. But it's video and audio. It happened before 6.3 but just 1x per month on average. Now I get it a couple times a week. At least I haven't had any of the other issues listed so far.


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

I have received a bunch of audio dropouts on OTA but never any short recordings and I record at least 2 -4 OTA shows a night.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> I'm quite convinced it's not some mis-calculation of the length that causes a short recording. Rather, it's some internal event within the HR10 that causes a recording that's in progress to "abort" for some reason.


During the brief time I had 6.3 installed, I never saw this.

I wonder if it is related to the dropout problem somehow? When the unit is able to recover from the buffer overflow and resync, we see the brief pixellation and audio returns. What if it doesn't recover properly? Might it just call it a "lost" signal and stop the recording? (Heck, in extreme cases, might it get so screwed up that it reboots?)

Obviously just a (pretty wild) theory. Does anyone with a hacked unit that is having this problem see any clues in the logs?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

bwaldron said:


> I wonder if it is related to the dropout problem somehow? When the unit is able to recover from the buffer overflow and resync, we see the brief pixellation and audio returns. What if it doesn't recover properly? Might it just call it a "lost" signal and stop the recording? (Heck, in extreme cases, might it get so screwed up that it reboots?)


I think this may be a possible explanation.

I've had a few recordings with the dropout in the middle.

However, it's quite possible that if it fails to recover from the dropout in a certain period of time, it aborts the recording.

It sure would be nice if they release a fix for the dropouts and it fixes short recordings too!


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

We have not had any short recordings nor any programs not be recorded due to lack of disk space (our hard disk typically runs with about 20-27 hours of recorded material) and being deleted from the To Do list. All HD recordings are OTA apart from HBO.

As for sound, we had one program have a momentary sound drop but it has only happened once and that may have been a local issue and not Tivo's fault. What is annoying is the static burst the Tivo now produces when it switches between PCM and DD.

We had the box lock up the first day it downloaded 6.3a, but after rebooting it, it has been okay.

One thing I have found is that I had a couple of shows that were almost unwatchable due to picture breakup on 3.1f, which when viewed on 6.3a are now quite watchable. I believe that 6.3a must have improved something here. Perhaps I am lucky....


----------



## clueless2 (Jun 24, 2004)

Since 6.3a I have had one "partial recording". It had a duration of 0:00. When I hit play it immediately asked me if I wanted to delete it (just like it does when you get to the end of a playback). It was NOT a reboot problem because something else was scheduled to start recording at the same time and it recorded OK.

It was a SD recording via D*. The other recording at the same time that recorded OK (via D* also) was HD.

I do NOT have DD recording and/or playback enabled.

Very weird.


----------



## tvl76 (Oct 5, 2005)

No problems whatsoever!


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

tvl76 said:


> No problems whatsoever!


Excellent, good to hear.

How long have you had the upgrade? Do you watch/record a lot of OTA (esp. FOX)?


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

Neither of those problems here either, except for audio dropouts on FOX baseball -- but that was reported by non-TiVo viewers, too, so I can hardly blame 6.3a. HBOHD used to have audio dropouts on 3.1.5f, but I haven't seen it lately. So, in that regard, I get _fewer_.

The only problem I've seen that's new is the "searching for signal" annoyance on OTA-HD.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Neither of those problems here either, except for audio dropouts on FOX baseball -- but that was reported by non-TiVo viewers, too, so I can hardly blame 6.3a.


Well, there are a number of folks who are getting new dropouts on FOX and can definitely blame it on 6.3a. None on mine since reverting back to 3.1.5f.

I notice you're in LA...so are you watching FOX OTA or from the satellite?


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

6.3a on three units for a couple of weeks. No reboots, no truncated recordings, a handful of audio dropouts on one of the unit. Fingers remain firmly crossed.


----------



## ECEGatorTuro (Jan 20, 2006)

I have had 6.3a since the 18th and have had no problems recording OTA HD.

I can't comment about the audio dropouts since I don't have a DD receiver yet.


----------



## FourDoor (Oct 26, 2002)

- Only expereinced one shortened recording and I caugh it. It was a day or 2 after i was upgraded and it was for recording Heroes OTA. It stopped recording 15mins in.

However, I have not expereienced any shortened OTA recordings since then. It's been about 2 weeks since I had the update.

- Never had any audio dropouts and I record and play several DD OTA programs such as Lost.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I've never had a shortened recording OTA. Unless you count Without a Trace and and Numbers not recording because of 'no video signal'. (when other shows earlier on the same channels recorded fine. )

Note I do have fox dropouts..was watching stargate today and had one. But boy watching old stargates on fox is sure better than scifi


----------



## gaubster2 (Jan 4, 2004)

I've NOT experienced the short-recording bug since upgrading to 6.3a (about 3 weeks ago). I HAVE experienced the audio-drop outs (mostly on FOX OTA), but a couple on CBS OTA).

I DO have DD enabled and for playback.

My HR250-10 is about 2 years old.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Two weeks with 6.3a and no short recordings experienced. Audio dropouts yes. Spontaneous reboots yes. DD enabled.


----------



## PhilipDC (Jun 23, 2005)

Never had a short recording, but do get the audio dropouts.
Have 6.3a
Do NOT have DD active--temporarily just using the sound from my Samsung (house is being renovated--receiver and speakers in storage)


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Bug 1???????

No bug for me, No short recordings

Bug 2

YES, Fox and CBS OTA

John


----------



## mbobak (May 23, 2004)

DD enabled.

Bug #1: Never happened to me.

Bug #2: All the time, especially Fox OTA.

-Mark


----------



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

Stock 6.3a

All but ABC HD over the air

No short recordings in 3 weeks of use

Audio and video dropouts on Fox OTA, all the time, also with 3.1. DD not enabled.


----------



## willie_tee (Aug 24, 2006)

2-6.3a's for about a 30 days and 45 days respectively.

Audio dropouts common on unit with DD enabled; TOSLINK output to A/V receiver.

No dropouts on unit with PCM; RCA audio cables to television.

No short recordings on either...but I have had recordings that showed the green timeline bar having about 1 hour prior to the recording. You could not rewind past the point where the recording started. The recordings (its happened on a couple) showed the correct duration in the Now Playing list and played to the end correctly. Problem was purely cosmetic but had never happened prior to 6.3a.


----------



## adamshipley (Aug 21, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> *Bug 1:*
> 
> I have had 6.3 on one DTiVo for over a month and on another for over two weeks. Both record OTA regularly and I have yet to see any recordings that have been cut off.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

willie_tee said:


> No short recordings on either...but I have had recordings that showed the green timeline bar having about 1 hour prior to the recording. You could not rewind past the point where the recording started. The recordings (its happened on a couple) showed the correct duration in the Now Playing list and played to the end correctly. Problem was purely cosmetic but had never happened prior to 6.3a.


I have read this three times and I still can't understand what you are trying to say. Can you please clarify?


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

No shortened recordings yet - I believe it's been almost 3 weeks with 6.3a.

I have had the audio dropout problem - no DD enabled (I do turn it on from time to time, but not since 6.3a), only on OTA Fox broadcasts (football and baseball).


----------



## carstud (Mar 26, 2004)

Well I have had this happen a couple of times. But the recording were not cut short. They indicated that the show length was only 45 minutes or so. After watching the shows I found that the entire show was recorded. The time went back to zero and started over but the show kept playing. If I let it play it was fine but if I used ff or rr it would jump the beginning of the shows. It haappened about 3 weeks ago and since then it has been fine other than the audio drop out followed by pixelation since 6.3a update.


----------



## redfiver (Apr 17, 2006)

I've not had problems with shorten recordings or audio drop outs. I record many OTA HD shows and do have DD enabled.


----------



## lionsfan (Aug 7, 2004)

Recorded Cold Case and without a trace on sunday. Was watching a DVD when the shows were recording and the red record lite was on for both shows. Went to watch them last night and both shows were in my recorded list and both shows showed partial recording with 0:00 recorded.


----------



## Anthony In NYC (Mar 4, 2004)

I have not had the shortened recording problem but I have had the audio dropout and video freeze ups problem. The audio dropout seems constant to me because I record only OTA HD the video freeze happened only once but at a very bad time.......


----------



## SHOMan (Jun 2, 2005)

No partial recordings here. Recording OTA HD every day. 6.3a (with audio dropouts)


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not experiencing any of the major bugs. I had one unexpected reboot the first day after the upgrade and lost the first 7-8 minutes of two programs. 

Since that reboot (3 weeks ago?), it has been rock solid as far as recording programs as planned. I record both OTA and satellite. Sometimes recording two at a time while watching a third.

It should be mentioned that my Tivo was just replaced under warranty about a month before the 6.3a upgrade, so its a new hardrive, it didn't have many recordings on it when it upgraded, and not many seaon passes (about 15).

I DO have the audio dropouts, most noticable on Fox OTA. The world series was terrible. I've had just a few dropouts on ABC programming.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

90% of all my recordings are OTA HD

Never had a short recording .....

Have had multiple reboots (usually on Wednesdays between 8-11pm!)

Have had only 2 audio dropouts that I have noticed, both on Fox both OTA.

Have had 6.3 & A since the first release. Upgraded using slicer not "naturally." Box is hacked with 2 x 400gigs and just running basic hacks - tivoweb and telnet/ftp


----------



## geneavallon (Jan 17, 2006)

never


----------



## PMKMDJ (Nov 5, 2005)

Never had any short recordings through 3 weeks.


----------



## BadLieutenant (Oct 31, 2006)

I believe i've recently upgraded software twice in the last month, i was bleary eyed after falling asleep on couch and pushed select in response to some message. In the midst of the 2 likely upgrades i was in proccess of shifting from a amplified OTA to a attic mounted boom OTA 

my HD towers are inside of 16mi and within a range of 5 to 8 degrees, i was able to get all chanels moving my amplified, but decided not to fuss with it and went to the boom keeping the old amplified ota and using it to amp the signal from the boom OTA i get all OTA fine now excluding fox which i do not get at all despite the fact that i recieve other OTA signals fine from towers inline and farther away than foxes

the last upgrade for software i had taken was only a few days ago yet last night while recording heros the entire first half hour had all ambient noises on the 5.1 signal, dishes doors, squealing tires but vocals/dialogue was totally absent

after reading a bit i'm beginning to think i have had some of the same problems others have mentioned with an extreme result for fox in that i get no picture or only a 10-20 signal strength when checking ota signal strength when other towers/antennas/stations inline and farther away than fox get 80-90 strength

am i way out of line with the signal thing actually being a software issue related to the new release? any input would be appreciated 

side note is there a good place for pros/cons on hacking the tivo, outside of gaining more storage? and/or an easy way to download content from tivo for storage without major work in removing parts and installing new software?


----------



## BadLieutenant (Oct 31, 2006)

does the digital audio out affect the senario?


----------



## Airgetlam (Jun 25, 2000)

Not yet...it's been 3 weeks now, and I'm happy as a pig in mud.


----------



## C McB (Nov 3, 2001)

I've had no short recordings in the 2 1/2 weeks of the upgrade, but the audio dropouts are really irritating.


----------



## Rcam10 (Apr 13, 2004)

chris_h said:


> I have read this three times and I still can't understand what you are trying to say. Can you please clarify?


I think what he saying is the time bar shows longer than the actual show. That strange bug is mentioned a few times in these forums. It happens with me ever so often on HDNET shows.

Example, the other day a one hour show had a timebar of 18:30, but I cannot go back past when the recording started. When it does this the recording is always at the very end of the timebar.

Its very odd looking but its not actually recording that long, not that I can tell. It never happen with 3.1.


----------



## kevin80302 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had 6.3a on a new 250gig HD for about a week with no short recordings or random reboots. A few audio dropouts during the WS but luckily none of my SP's are on FOX.

Also worth noting that I do keep my tivo hard drive pretty empty. Tivo records it... I watch it.. I delete it.


My upgrade method was Instantcake + ptvnethd, + slicer = 6.3a


Kevin

(side note... my new hard drive is as loud as the 10k rpm raptor)


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Still no shortened recordings, and I record about 20-25 hours of OTA across NBC, ABC, CBS and Fox each week. No DD (I don't have a receiver/surround sound), though.

On Fox I am experiencing the 8-second audio drop-out, followed by 1 second of pixellation, followed by normal picture + sound. 

It probably happens about once/hour on the shows I watch (like last night during Standoff).


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

BadLieutenant said:


> I believe i've recently upgraded software twice in the last month, i was bleary eyed after falling asleep on couch and pushed select in response to some message. In the midst of the 2 likely upgrades i was in proccess of shifting from a amplified OTA to a attic mounted boom OTA
> 
> my HD towers are inside of 16mi and within a range of 5 to 8 degrees, i was able to get all chanels moving my amplified, but decided not to fuss with it and went to the boom keeping the old amplified ota and using it to amp the signal from the boom OTA i get all OTA fine now excluding fox which i do not get at all despite the fact that i recieve other OTA signals fine from towers inline and farther away than foxes
> 
> ...


Hey,

I've had terrible video breakups and dropouts on my OTA stations after the 6.3 upgrade. I've been fiddling with the antenna ever since, because I thought it was related to that, but now I can't find a stable signal anywhere. For 6 months, I had perfect OTA reception. So, I think it very well could be upgrade related, with no other variables changed.


----------



## beejpowers (Sep 29, 2004)

I have 6.3a, I watch OTA w/ DD5.1 exclusively.

I have NEVER (knock on wood) had a short recording
I HAVE had Audio dropouts. But they only appear to happen on Fox, WTTG 5.1 in the DC area. I have checked the other tuner when they happen live and they are only on Fox.


----------



## amoneys2k (Nov 2, 2006)

Got 6.3a while I was away on vacation for two weeks. I've watched about a half dozen OTA HD shows and haven't seen one that was short.

However, I do have the audio dropout problem. And I don't have DD enabled, for recording or playback. I just use standard analog audio and have all the digital stuff disabled. :\


----------



## cbearnm (Jul 8, 2003)

I record quite a bit from my local PBS-HD station and have not had any recording cut out, for that matter, not with HD from Sat either.


----------



## heathramos (Jul 26, 2004)

Last night my recording of Jericho ended after 36 minutes but I know what the issue was.

The hard drive got full and it didn't automatically delete any recordings in order to clear space.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I've had 6.3a for over a month and got my first shortened recording this week with HEROES on NBC OTA. Stopped at 45 minutes. Did not reboot (I did not lose my 30-second skip, that's how I know). First time it happened. No logical reason I record on DD. NOT ACCECPTABLE!!! I'm not happy. THey better fix this FAST!!!


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

Rcam10 said:


> I think what he saying is the time bar shows longer than the actual show. That strange bug is mentioned a few times in these forums. It happens with me ever so often on HDNET shows.
> 
> Example, the other day a one hour show had a timebar of 18:30, but I cannot go back past when the recording started. When it does this the recording is always at the very end of the timebar.
> 
> Its very odd looking but its not actually recording that long, not that I can tell. It never happen with 3.1.


Okay, I think I understand now. You are saying 18:30 meaning 18 hours, 30 minutes, right? So the show you wanted is in the 17:30 to 18:30 section of the timebar, and you can not rewind back to 17:29 even if you try.


----------



## DDayDawg (Jul 13, 2004)

Had 6.3a for about a month now, no shortened recordings. Getting a few, very faw, audio dropouts but no problems with the recordings.


----------

